# Titan Brake Problems



## celticump (Nov 9, 2004)

Today I took my Titan in for the third time for brake problems. When slowing down from a high speep 60 or less the steering wheel will start to shake and raddle in my hands. The repairs were to replace a nut and bolt in the front calipers, that has not worked! The service rep advised they are see 2 to 3 times a week and that Nissan may be sending out a recall because the brake system is to small for the truck. Does anyone have input on this is problem?


----------



## snakepond (Nov 10, 2004)

*brake vibration*



celticump said:


> Today I took my Titan in for the third time for brake problems. When slowing down from a high speep 60 or less the steering wheel will start to shake and raddle in my hands. The repairs were to replace a nut and bolt in the front calipers, that has not worked! The service rep advised they are see 2 to 3 times a week and that Nissan may be sending out a recall because the brake system is to small for the truck. Does anyone have input on this is problem?


I just took my truck in for the same problem. Turns out there is a service bulletin for this problem. The service department took care of it and it's good as new.


----------



## Noel55 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Brakes*

Just completed my second trip for the brakes this times they replaced the rotors and brakes. Pain in my ass. And another thin when you make an appointment for a specific problem and you tell them they will need to fix it why do they then call you to tell you they need to make another appointment because they don't have the parts in stock. Nissan is pissing me off.


----------



## Rlsuzara (Jan 30, 2005)

celticump said:


> Today I took my Titan in for the third time for brake problems. When slowing down from a high speep 60 or less the steering wheel will start to shake and raddle in my hands. The repairs were to replace a nut and bolt in the front calipers, that has not worked! The service rep advised they are see 2 to 3 times a week and that Nissan may be sending out a recall because the brake system is to small for the truck. Does anyone have input on this is problem?


I seriously hope Nissan does a recall on this trucks. I too have the same problems. The rotors are too small for the these trucks.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It sounds as if your rotor is warped, but if many people have this problem then it could be a rotor quality problem. If everyone's rotor is warping, then it is a big problem. In many states, if you have more than 1 brake problem and it isnt fixed the first time, under lemon laws you are entitled to a new car as brakes are obviously a big safety issue. You may infact be entitled to a new truck. I dont think it is related to the brake pads but it could be. What size are your front and rear rotors? Are they both vented and do you know what the bias of these trucks are? Also do you know the weight of the vehicle offhand?


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Bulletin replaces caliper bracket, and removes shim kit, but adds updated pins and rotor resurface, unless too thin...replace.

Nissan is prototyping a thicker rotor, what I mean is the vane area is smaller so metal material is thicker.

Also if shimmy exists once brakes get hot, but not all the time when cooled down, please have rear rotor runout checked.

I have had 2 problems with rear rotors out of round.


----------



## jbriggs_vt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Armada also has the same problem...*

I've taken my Armada in for the 2nd time to have the rotors replaced again. 2 times in under 12000 miles, and I'm good on brakes. I had 90,000 on my Honda Accord I traded and I never even had to put brake pads on !!!
While searching on the net I found the Nissan Service Bulletin talking about "Brake Judder" and explaining the process for planing the rotors. I wonder how many times people have to complain and how many times this has to happen repeatedly before they will have a recall.
I loved everything about this ride except the brakes.


----------



## Rlsuzara (Jan 30, 2005)

celticump said:


> Today I took my Titan in for the third time for brake problems. When slowing down from a high speep 60 or less the steering wheel will start to shake and raddle in my hands. The repairs were to replace a nut and bolt in the front calipers, that has not worked! The service rep advised they are see 2 to 3 times a week and that Nissan may be sending out a recall because the brake system is to small for the truck. Does anyone have input on this is problem?


Tell your rep that the reason why it's shaking so bad is because the rotors are warped. I took my Titan for the second time because of the same problem as yours. they replaced the rotors again and put in new brake pads.
Just tell them, they need to replace the rotors and I will guarantee you, it will stop shaking untill it gets warped again, I would say, after 9,000 miles. The you'll have the same problems all over again.


----------



## c4racer (Feb 17, 2005)

Great. I guess one of the penalties paid for buying a first year vehicle. Well, good news is thicker / larger rotors are an easy enough retro-fit. My 4 month old Armada has the same issue at just under 6K miles on it. I called the dealer today and the service dude said no problem - they would fix it up in 3-4 hours if I brought it in tomorrow. Which lead me to believe this was indeed a known problem. Hope the first visit fixes it. One of the reasons I bought a Nissan was to avoid service and repairs - I traded in my 4 year old Suburban with perfectly working original brake rotors and pads at 60K miles. This has me worried now....


Scott


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i wouldnt worry too much everyone. considering the problem is brake related, i do feel that a recall will be in the works very quickly as brakes are obviously an essential part of your safety equipment.


----------



## c4racer (Feb 17, 2005)

Mine is at the dealer getting the fix rev1 done. The service tech said that fix didn't do it as they are already getting some back after another 3-6K miles, so Nissan is back to the drawing board to come up with a permanent fix. They hope. She said the first fix involved someupdated brake hardware and new rotors, but didn't go into more specifics than that. It may show up on the service order.

Scott


----------



## DAVIDSSC (Feb 18, 2005)

*BOY AM I GLAD THAT I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE*

I WENT YESTERDAY TO HAVE MY BRAKES WORKED ON FOR THE THIRD TIME. I BOUGHT IT IN JUNE, 04, AND AT 5,000, 10,000, AND NOW AT 20,000, I AM HAVING TO TELL THE SERVICE REP THAT I AM UNHAPPY. I LOVE THE TRUCK, BUT WHAT A PAIN TO HAVE TO GO AND SPEND 3.5 HOURS OR MORE (OR HAVE THE BEAUTIFUL EXPERIENCE OF A FORD FOCUS RENTAL CAR) TO GET SOMETHING THAT I'M ENTITLED TO HAVE DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME. I AM GLAD TO HEAR SOME OF YOU OTHERS WHO KNOW MORE THAN I DO ABOUT THIS SITUATION. 

THE SERVICE REP DID RE-ITERATE WHAT A FEW OF YOU HAVE SAID: NISSAN IS WORKING ON A HARDER ROTOR AND WILL PROBABLY DO A RECALL WHEN THE TESTING IS THROUGH. A FRIEND OF MINE KEPT TELLING ME THAT NISSAN WOULD HAVE TROUBLE WITH LARGE TRUCKS, AND I HATE ADMITTING THAT HE WAS RIGHT. 

AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED, IF IT HAPPENS AGAIN, I THINK THE LEMON LAW PAPERWORK IS IN MY NEAR FUTURE. 

BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR THE FORUM. IT WAS VERY WELL DONE.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I understand your fustration as I've had 4 brake jobs so far. It's getting old but having the dealership fixing the problem without any quesitons helps. Considering that this is Nissans first full size I think they did pretty damn good. Don't forget the Big 3 having had a few recalls here lately too.


----------



## Rlsuzara (Jan 30, 2005)

DAVIDSSC said:


> I WENT YESTERDAY TO HAVE MY BRAKES WORKED ON FOR THE THIRD TIME. I BOUGHT IT IN JUNE, 04, AND AT 5,000, 10,000, AND NOW AT 20,000, I AM HAVING TO TELL THE SERVICE REP THAT I AM UNHAPPY. I LOVE THE TRUCK, BUT WHAT A PAIN TO HAVE TO GO AND SPEND 3.5 HOURS OR MORE (OR HAVE THE BEAUTIFUL EXPERIENCE OF A FORD FOCUS RENTAL CAR) TO GET SOMETHING THAT I'M ENTITLED TO HAVE DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME. I AM GLAD TO HEAR SOME OF YOU OTHERS WHO KNOW MORE THAN I DO ABOUT THIS SITUATION.
> 
> THE SERVICE REP DID RE-ITERATE WHAT A FEW OF YOU HAVE SAID: NISSAN IS WORKING ON A HARDER ROTOR AND WILL PROBABLY DO A RECALL WHEN THE TESTING IS THROUGH. A FRIEND OF MINE KEPT TELLING ME THAT NISSAN WOULD HAVE TROUBLE WITH LARGE TRUCKS, AND I HATE ADMITTING THAT HE WAS RIGHT.
> 
> ...


Hello David, 
A friend of a friend of mine inquired about lemon law here in california. Supposedly, the lawyer took his case because the Armada or Titan in question was under 18,000 miles. Anything over that will be very difficult per the lawyer. This is thru my friend, I really don't know the specifics. Anyway, I really believe that Nissan will find a solution to our problems. Can you imagine all the lawsuits if they don't !!!. 
Ramon.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

So far the rotors on our test vehicle, which was an Armada is holding up well for 6000 miles of city stop and go traffic, no complaints from the owner.

BTW some of the Titans have been experiencing rear rotor distortion, but not on Armadas...

If you feel a sensation in the seat of your pants when brakes applied after getting front brake service done, check out the rear rotors with an on-car brake lathe that most dealerships have.


----------



## c4racer (Feb 17, 2005)

which is the rev1 fix?


----------



## whodaphuck (Feb 26, 2005)

*had the same problem...*

and the local dealer (where I DIDN"T buy the truck BTW) resurfaced the rotors...problem solved.


----------



## SD Nissan (Feb 27, 2005)

> A friend of a friend of mine inquired about lemon law here in california. Supposedly, the lawyer took his case because the Armada or Titan in question was under 18,000 miles. Anything over that will be very difficult per the lawyer. This is thru my friend, I really don't know the specifics. Anyway, I really believe that Nissan will find a solution to our problems. Can you imagine all the lawsuits if they don't !!!.



Actually having done a bit of research on this myself as long as the problem started before 18,000 miles and while still under warranty you could have a case!

I am going in this week for the 3rd brake repair in less then 10 months, one more time and the lawyer will take our case! I figure 3 more months and the brakes will be ready to be fixed again


----------



## cynamicny (Feb 26, 2005)

Is this a problem on the 2005 model as well?
I just bought mine a couple of days ago!


----------



## ozesati (Mar 2, 2005)

Got my 2004 Armada in Nov. 2004. After a little over 3000 miles I also had the same problem mentioned here. I would hate to have to take in my Armada every so often and waste my time at the dealers. Bring in the recall or apply the Lemon Law.


----------



## trovador_errante (Mar 6, 2005)

*I'm Sorry but I have to tell you*



cynamicny said:


> Is this a problem on the 2005 model as well?
> I just bought mine a couple of days ago!


I'm Sorry but I have to tell you that I have a 2005 Titan
3000 miles and the same problem.

2 other Titan owners from my city have the same problem.
One of them for the 2nd time under the 6000.

If anyone knows about a recall please send me a message!!


----------



## cleartone (Mar 9, 2005)

I took my Titan in at 4000 miles for the same issue, the steering wheel shakes when breaking. At that time they resurfaced the rotors and replaced the pads. At 9000 I had to return again for the same problem, at that time they replaced the rotors and pads. I am now at 15000 and it is happening again. 

I plan on taking it in tomorrow, if I have to take it in one more time I will be seeking a legal remedy to this problem. California has very strict lemon laws which I plan on taking full advantage of if this problem resurfaces again.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Here's a small update for those of us with brake problems. The "new" rotors are on their way to dealers now but don't expect a huge shipment as some dealers are reporting on one set being sent as of right now. Here are the new part #'s for the rotors, 40206-ZC00A.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Is the problem the rotor size or more that the pads are making the rotors so hot that they are warping?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The rotor size/thickness is the main issue. The outer walls have increased in thickness and the vein area has been redesigned (more narrow but with more veins for better cooling).


----------



## KTMNealio (Mar 10, 2005)

I was *told* that only the early 2005 models have the brake issue but any manufactured after a certain date (November 2004 maybe??) have the new brakes on them. This is from a sales guy, so who knows if its true.. 
- Nealio


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

KTMNealio said:


> I was *told* that only the early 2005 models have the brake issue but any manufactured after a certain date (November 2004 maybe??) have the new brakes on them. This is from a sales guy, so who knows if its true..
> - Nealio


Yes and no. Early 05 models have the issue but the fix is supposed to hit the assembly line late March or early April this year.


----------



## cleartone (Mar 9, 2005)

*Update to my issue*

An interesting thing happened yesterday. I was pulling out of a parking structure and the attendant started asking me about my Titan. He asked me if I like it, and I said I love it but there’s a problem with the breaks and it’s a bit of a hassle. He told me his friend has one and is also experiencing problems with the breaks. 

After that conversation and the research I have done about this issue I decided to contact a lawyer instead of taking it in for a 3rd time. He was familiar with the Titan break problem as he has had 3 recent cases with the same issue. He advised me not to take it to the dealer to have it fixed for a 3rd time as it defiantly qualifies as a lemon. He also told me my options were to work with Nissan and have them put me into a 05 Titan or they will pay off he loan and reimburse me what ever I have paid out in fees and payments. The only thing I will have to pay Nissan for is what I put on in mileage prior to the time the issue was first brought to their attention, which comes to around $900.00. 

As much as it pains me to do it I am going to have to return it. Hopefully they will sufficiently fix the problem in future trucks. In my opinion if it weren't for this one issue the Titan is the best full sized truck on the market. But having bad breaks is not a good thing when you consider the power of this truck. If the breaks go out not only am I endangering my life, I am also endangering the lives of all the drivers of all those little cars around me. The potential for causing serious damage to someone else is something I just don't feel comfortable with so I am leaning toward going with another brand.

One last thing, most lawyers that specialize in this kind of work do not charge you. They make their money from the manufacture that is compelled to pay them. So if you feel you need to go that rout then by all means do.


----------



## 05pathfinderguy (Apr 2, 2005)

*Brake Judder*

Nissan just rolled out a NEW bulletin, anyone that had a problem with their brakes and are still having a problem should go back to the dealer, IF you have been there 2 times already, they will order a completely new rotors,pads,rear pads,bolts. they will also do this if your brake rotors are under 24.5 mm in thickness. This is a huge problem, and nissan is trying to fix it, i don't think the new kit will really fix the problem, just a temporary fix until they can figure out how to fix it right, but i could be wrong. This bulletin is Dated 3/29/05.


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: armada brake problems*



celticump said:


> Today I took my Titan in for the third time for brake problems. When slowing down from a high speep 60 or less the steering wheel will start to shake and raddle in my hands. The repairs were to replace a nut and bolt in the front calipers, that has not worked! The service rep advised they are see 2 to 3 times a week and that Nissan may be sending out a recall because the brake system is to small for the truck. Does anyone have input on this is problem?


I am taking mine in for the second time for my brake replacement. A friend I know in the service dept. was not suprised. Nissan just came out with the third update regarding this problem. More parts to replace. They are not sure if this will work-as they just started implementing it. I would love to know if anyone had any luck returning their Armada. I have only bought Nissan, and this is the first problem I ever had. I do not want this truck anymore.


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

*armada brake problem*

I am taking mine in for the second time for my brake replacement. A friend I know in the service dept. was not suprised. Nissan just came out with the third update regarding this problem. More parts to replace. They are not sure if this will work-as they just started implementing it. I would love to know if anyone had any luck returning their Armada. I have only bought Nissan, and this is the first problem I ever had. I do not want this truck anymore.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

*brake issue*

I agree this is aggravating, but the dealer is put in a pickle due parts availability, they have decided that until the vehicle has had at least two previous repairs, or the rotors are below 24.0mm that the updated rotors can not be installed. but hear is the good news when the third repair is done you will receive a complete 4 wheel brake job, with countermeasure front and rear pads, and the countermeasure front rotors. I know most dealers would love to do this on the first visit since they are graded on warranty repairs, but it is out of their hands at this time. I am sure that in the future as parts become more available that this may not be the case anymore.


----------



## KellyJoe (Apr 30, 2005)

I just received the new parts about two weeks ago on my third trip in. So far so good. I tow a bass boat alot and have been really putting the new parts to the test. Time will tell.


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

cynamicny said:


> Is this a problem on the 2005 model as well?
> I just bought mine a couple of days ago!


the problem is still with the 2005 armadas and titans as well, just took mine in for the 2nd time with brakes 15k miles. and this is still not a sure fix. if you leased thru Nissan finance you can transfer your lease swapalease.com.


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

trovador_errante said:


> I'm Sorry but I have to tell you that I have a 2005 Titan
> 3000 miles and the same problem.
> 
> 2 other Titan owners from my city have the same problem.
> ...


yes they are on their 3rd update, but still NOT a sure fix. just got my 2nd new brakes. nd i plan on taking it in another 3 mos for the same problem.


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

christiner said:


> I am taking mine in for the second time for my brake replacement. A friend I know in the service dept. was not suprised. Nissan just came out with the third update regarding this problem. More parts to replace. They are not sure if this will work-as they just started implementing it. I would love to know if anyone had any luck returning their Armada. I have only bought Nissan, and this is the first problem I ever had. I do not want this truck anymore.


i am curious-wat state are u in? i decleared a lemon on my car, and am about to take the next step--to see a lawyer.i am in the same boat u are with my armada. just took it in for the 2nd time, and they assured me that this is not the SURE fix. they also do not have enough brakes to go around. if u leased thru nissan u can transfer your lease swap a lease.com i unfortunately leased thru chase finance, which does not allow for transfers. i am curious to see how u made out.


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

cleartone said:


> An interesting thing happened yesterday. I was pulling out of a parking structure and the attendant started asking me about my Titan. He asked me if I like it, and I said I love it but there’s a problem with the breaks and it’s a bit of a hassle. He told me his friend has one and is also experiencing problems with the breaks.
> 
> After that conversation and the research I have done about this issue I decided to contact a lawyer instead of taking it in for a 3rd time. He was familiar with the Titan break problem as he has had 3 recent cases with the same issue. He advised me not to take it to the dealer to have it fixed for a 3rd time as it defiantly qualifies as a lemon. He also told me my options were to work with Nissan and have them put me into a 05 Titan or they will pay off he loan and reimburse me what ever I have paid out in fees and payments. The only thing I will have to pay Nissan for is what I put on in mileage prior to the time the issue was first brought to their attention, which comes to around $900.00.
> 
> ...


i am curius-wat state ar eu in? i decleared a lemon on my car, and am about to take teh next step--to se a lawyer.i am in the same boat u are with my armada. just took it in for the 2nd time, and they assured me that this is not the SURE fix. they also do not have enough brakes to go around. if u leased thru nissan u can transfer your lease swap a lease.com i unfortunately leased thru chase finace, which does not allow for transfers. i am curious to see how u made out.


----------



## puddleduck (Jun 9, 2005)

I just passed 5600 miles and the shudder or judder or what every you call it is getting bad. Went to the dealer, he told me only thing he could do is turn the rotors. Can't believe I would have to turn a new rotor down this early. The way I understand you guys, if this doesnt fix it....... and it looks like it won't, then eventually I will get the upgraded parts. Hope so, I love the Titan except for this..... (and the clatter on cold startup)


----------



## 05pathfinderguy (Apr 2, 2005)

puddleduck said:


> I just passed 5600 miles and the shudder or judder or what every you call it is getting bad. Went to the dealer, he told me only thing he could do is turn the rotors. Can't believe I would have to turn a new rotor down this early. The way I understand you guys, if this doesnt fix it....... and it looks like it won't, then eventually I will get the upgraded parts. Hope so, I love the Titan except for this..... (and the clatter on cold startup)


Is this the first time you are going in for this? cause if it is, then he must replace your pads, cut rotors and put new cradles on with pins and bolts, Ifd it is not the first, they can only cut rotors till you get it three times, or the rotors go under the 24.5mm specs..


----------



## puddleduck (Jun 9, 2005)

yep. this the first time. Is there anything on the internet I can print to show him he must do this?


----------



## malmek (Jun 11, 2005)

*Extremely unhappy*

I guess I didn't do my research well enough when I decided to buy a new Armada. I have taken my Armada in more than three times. When I went in the first time, I thought the problem was solved. When I took it in the second time, I thought the problem was solved. When I took it in the third time, they finally told me that in order to fix the problem, a 'kit' needed to be installed. I was also told that Nissan didn't have enough 'kits' available for all the Armada's that needed them and only the cars that absolutely needed them, would be getting them until they were able to supply more. I asked the service dept. if I would need to continue bringing in my vehicle and he told me that I would. Well, this is my only vehicle, and they take it the entire day, if not longer, and will not supply a comparable vehicle for me when I have to take it in.
The last time I was in, they turned the rotors and when I took the paperwork to the parts dept., they asked why I didn't get a 'kit'. I told them what the service dept. said and he informed me they had plenty of 'kits'. So, I have to take the vehicle in again, now, because the service dept. was unaware that the parts dept. had kits.
Also, my DVD player has not worked from the start. The service dept. thought it was a short in the electrical system and so they took the vehicle to replace the electrical system. Well, they didn't fix the problem and they now feel it's the DVD system. I now have to take the vehicle in again to get the DVD system replaced.
I am so mad and so frustrated. If anyone has any information or suggestions for me, please let me know.


----------



## 05pathfinderguy (Apr 2, 2005)

malmek said:


> I guess I didn't do my research well enough when I decided to buy a new Armada. I have taken my Armada in more than three times. When I went in the first time, I thought the problem was solved. When I took it in the second time, I thought the problem was solved. When I took it in the third time, they finally told me that in order to fix the problem, a 'kit' needed to be installed. I was also told that Nissan didn't have enough 'kits' available for all the Armada's that needed them and only the cars that absolutely needed them, would be getting them until they were able to supply more. I asked the service dept. if I would need to continue bringing in my vehicle and he told me that I would. Well, this is my only vehicle, and they take it the entire day, if not longer, and will not supply a comparable vehicle for me when I have to take it in.
> The last time I was in, they turned the rotors and when I took the paperwork to the parts dept., they asked why I didn't get a 'kit'. I told them what the service dept. said and he informed me they had plenty of 'kits'. So, I have to take the vehicle in again, now, because the service dept. was unaware that the parts dept. had kits.
> Also, my DVD player has not worked from the start. The service dept. thought it was a short in the electrical system and so they took the vehicle to replace the electrical system. Well, they didn't fix the problem and they now feel it's the DVD system. I now have to take the vehicle in again to get the DVD system replaced.
> I am so mad and so frustrated. If anyone has any information or suggestions for me, please let me know.


Yea. Find a New Dealer! Your service dept sounds incompetent!


----------



## RockettMan (Jun 20, 2005)

*2005?*

I have heard that the latter built 2005 models may have the fix. Anyone know if there is any truth to this?


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

I am not sure how true that is. I would hold off on buying the Infiniti or Armada till a sure fix has been made. 





RockettMan said:


> I have heard that the latter built 2005 models may have the fix. Anyone know if there is any truth to this?


----------



## 05pathfinderguy (Apr 2, 2005)

christiner said:


> I am not sure how true that is. I would hold off on buying the Infiniti or Armada till a sure fix has been made.


Of course it will, as soon as they rolled out the new rotors, the Assembly line was the first place to get the fix, so it isn't a matter of how true it is, It is the way Nissan Works, Production, then legal, then backorders, then the regular folks!


----------



## Vetteldy76 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I have a 2004 Titan. I do almost all highway driving. My brake problem did not start til 20k miles. I just took it into Tom Wood Nissan who gave me a rental car to drive until they worked on the brakes. I also have a ratlling underneath when I accelerate, the FM radio fades in and out and the rear seatbelts had a recall. I took it to them on Monday morning and they called me Tuesday morning to tell me they were done. What they did to my rotors were they "machined" them. They claimed they didnt have any new brake pads so they only turned the rotors. They told me that I was placed on a wait list to get my new and improved rotors/braking system. They told me it will be about 4 weeks from Monday June 20 to get the package in. They ordered me a new radio, replaced the rear seatbelts and couldn't find the rattle.


----------



## RockettMan (Jun 20, 2005)

*Question is...*

Question is... What trucks were affected at what time in the builds? How does one know?



05pathfinderguy said:


> Of course it will, as soon as they rolled out the new rotors, the Assembly line was the first place to get the fix, so it isn't a matter of how true it is, It is the way Nissan Works, Production, then legal, then backorders, then the regular folks!


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

Good question. Your guess is as godo as mine. I know for sure it was all 2004 Armada and Titans. Infinit QX. I''m assuming most of or all of the 2005 models as well. This was the first I heard of a "real" fix. I also heard a whisper of the Infiniti FX, and Murano having similar problems, but I haven't heard anything else--so that may have been a rumor. Besides, those two models weigh a lot les than the otehr trucks. But is teh Titan that heavy!??!?!? 





RockettMan said:


> Question is... What trucks were affected at what time in the builds? How does one know?


----------



## treimche (Jul 2, 2005)

Hopefully Nissan gets this well known problem fixed soon. I'm in the market to buy a Titan, and this is actually pretty scary to me. I'm going to use the truck to haul a car on a trailer and bad brakes are going to be a huge issue, since it is obviously much harder on the brakes to slow down another 4000+lbs behind the truck. Does anyone make any aftermarket upgraded brakes for the Titan/Armada?


----------



## RockettMan (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm going to be towing an Airstream, so I too don't want any problems.

It seems that the way it is going is when you have the problem, the dealer fixes it by maching it, then they order the new kit once they are aware of the problem, then after that waiting period and the kit comes in you can have it installed. Piss poor in my opinion.



treimche said:


> Hopefully Nissan gets this well known problem fixed soon. I'm in the market to buy a Titan, and this is actually pretty scary to me. I'm going to use the truck to haul a car on a trailer and bad brakes are going to be a huge issue, since it is obviously much harder on the brakes to slow down another 4000+lbs behind the truck. Does anyone make any aftermarket upgraded brakes for the Titan/Armada?


----------



## JMArp (Jul 7, 2005)

I have had the "brake shakes" now for about 6,000 miles (only 8k on the truck). After being told by the dealer for 5 months running that it "will be only two more weeks until the recall", I sent an email directly to Nissan. Like many of you, I have no doubt that Nissan will repair the problem. My concern came when I checked Nissan's recall homepage, and did not find a single mention of a brake recall on the Titan or Amada. The response I got back from the Nissan rep is pasted below.


_Thank you for contacting Nissan North America / Infiniti and allowing us the opportunity to be of assistance.

?While the ?brake judder? condition that some Nissan Titan, Armada and Infiniti QX56 owners have experienced has nothing to do with overall brake performance and is not a safety issue, it does affect customer satisfaction. Our engineers have worked diligently to develop new brake parts to repair vehicles that experience this condition, and these parts are being provided to Nissan and Infiniti dealerships for customer repairs as quickly as possible. In addition, we are extending the warranty for repair of brake judder on these vehicles. The warranty extension will be to 36 months unlimited mileage for the Nissan Titan and Armada; and for 48 months unlimited mileage for the Infiniti QX56. Phased mailings of customer letters, beginning with a mailing on June 13th for some QX56 owners, will occur as quickly as we have an adequate supply of parts. However, the new parts will be used for repair of vehicle in the interim whenever the parts are available. Customer satisfaction is extremely important to our company, and we regret any inconvenience this may have caused. We are very confident in our new line of full-size trucks and SUVs, and we trust this warranty extension will address any concerns our owners may have.? _


A friend and I both got the call this morning to bring our trucks in for the broke brake fix  I'll let you all know if the new rotors are being installed now, or if its just another "turn the rotar" bandaid.


----------



## RockettMan (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, please let me know. I'm very curious.


----------



## JMArp (Jul 7, 2005)

I had my Titan serviced today. From what the dealership told me, they replaced both front rotors with the new design, turned the rear rotors (where the problem is minimal according to them), and replaced both front and back brake-pads.

I've only driven the truck for about 20 miles, but the brakes fell good as new. Heck, they feel better than new. Even when new, I thought the Titan's brakes were a bit spongy. Now they are solid.


----------



## ckgdrums (Jul 11, 2005)

*Sick*

This just makes me feel sick to my stomach, that a company such as Nissan would let a problem as serious as this go on for so long.

I can't wait to see how this turns out. My Titan has 300 miles on it.

Crossing my fingers and toes.

Chuck


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

What makes me even sicker--that i bought my Armada brand new and I have to deal with this crap. I just want out of my lease. I've only bought Nissan before and LOVED them-all Maximas!!! Next time I buy i truck--I'm leaving it to the Americans!! Cars on the other hand--I'll stick with the Japaneese or German.






ckgdrums said:


> This just makes me feel sick to my stomach, that a company such as Nissan would let a problem as serious as this go on for so long.
> 
> I can't wait to see how this turns out. My Titan has 300 miles on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## r32skyline (Aug 3, 2005)

One small problem and Nissan/Infiniti trucks are no-more?
Almost every cars has problems these days, some more larger than others, but som companies has got issuses all the time, and some has some small issues. But it`s strange that Nissan test drivers did not find this problem while developing it. A friend of mine used to work at the local Opel(G.M. Owned German car manefacturer) dealer, as a mechanic, almost all their work were problems and recalls. Now he works at Toyota, and all they do there is services. Also the new Peugout 307 tends to set itself on fire, this is what I call a major problem, also Audi A4,A6 tends to have major brake issuses, the rotor are parting from the disc itself, and more problems. Mercedeses as new as 3 years have rust holes in the chassis. VW TDi engines tends to stop in extreme cold. (>-25 celisus degrees) BMW has problems with suspension.
All cars have problems, but the japanese cars are by far the best cars when it comes to realiability and re-calls. My familiy has driven Nissan cars for more than 1`600`000km (1`000`000 miles), only one problem that`s not related to wear and tear has come up. The tension mechanism on the timing chain on a 2002 Nissan X-Trail 2,2 dCI. This made the engine make "clucking" noise, and was fixed by warranty, just weeks later a re-call was introduced, weakness in the ball bearing made the tension mechanism malfunction. Other than that all cars has been running properly, from about 1979 to this day.

I hope you guys get brand new, updated rotors and brake pads all around, and I`m sure Nissan will do a recall when the parts are finish developed.


----------



## whodaphuck (Feb 26, 2005)

I have about 2k on my 2nd fix...the whole rotor replacement regime. I'm pleased to say that things are still 'as new'. I can tell there's a big difference just from the lack of brake dust accumulation on the front wheels that I used to get between washes that something is working more efficiently.


----------



## christiner (Apr 19, 2005)

I have only driven Nissan Maximas. Swear by them! As for trucks-i will leave that to the Americans now. Japaneese companies cannot compare to American trucks. (and I am NOT a fan of Amercian vehicles.) Nissan has been OK about the problem. But after the second time I brought it in they tried to give me a hard time. I have a problem shelling out the money for a new car. If I wanted probs i would have bought used. And for them to say the problem is fixed, etc. is total BS.






r32skyline said:


> One small problem and Nissan/Infiniti trucks are no-more?
> Almost every cars has problems these days, some more larger than others, but som companies has got issuses all the time, and some has some small issues. But it`s strange that Nissan test drivers did not find this problem while developing it. A friend of mine used to work at the local Opel(G.M. Owned German car manefacturer) dealer, as a mechanic, almost all their work were problems and recalls. Now he works at Toyota, and all they do there is services. Also the new Peugout 307 tends to set itself on fire, this is what I call a major problem, also Audi A4,A6 tends to have major brake issuses, the rotor are parting from the disc itself, and more problems. Mercedeses as new as 3 years have rust holes in the chassis. VW TDi engines tends to stop in extreme cold. (>-25 celisus degrees) BMW has problems with suspension.
> All cars have problems, but the japanese cars are by far the best cars when it comes to realiability and re-calls. My familiy has driven Nissan cars for more than 1`600`000km (1`000`000 miles), only one problem that`s not related to wear and tear has come up. The tension mechanism on the timing chain on a 2002 Nissan X-Trail 2,2 dCI. This made the engine make "clucking" noise, and was fixed by warranty, just weeks later a re-call was introduced, weakness in the ball bearing made the tension mechanism malfunction. Other than that all cars has been running properly, from about 1979 to this day.
> 
> I hope you guys get brand new, updated rotors and brake pads all around, and I`m sure Nissan will do a recall when the parts are finish developed.


----------



## Rouge (Aug 22, 2005)

christiner said:


> I have only driven Nissan Maximas. Swear by them! As for trucks-i will leave that to the Americans now. Japaneese companies cannot compare to American trucks. (and I am NOT a fan of Amercian vehicles.) Nissan has been OK about the problem. But after the second time I brought it in they tried to give me a hard time. I have a problem shelling out the money for a new car. If I wanted probs i would have bought used. And for them to say the problem is fixed, etc. is total BS.


 You apparently haven't owned or read about other makers trucks. All 1st year vehicles have a few bugs to work out. I can tell you of a friends new F-350 TD throwing the turbo THROUGH the hood. As for brakes, Nissan has a final brake fix that works! No other vehicle in Titans class can do what it does, the way it does it. It'll out-tow any 1/2 ton out there....and with a lot more power to spare. I know, I tow an 8300 LB camper with ours. A friend who bought an 05 F-150 can't keep up towing a trailer that's almost 2000 LBS less. Must have something to do with Ford upping the F-150s tow rating after Titans press release. Still not convinced? Go head to head at a stoplight with any of the competition (HEMI owners are especially fun to PO). Not that I, at my age, condone any sort of street racing or racing pickups, but I think you get the idea. Other than a few niggling newborn problems (I don't consider the brake judder a major problem....they still stop on a dime), Titans won every comparo in its' class. Now if only we could get Nissan to straighten out their dealers service!


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

This brake shudder, judder, shake, whatever problem isn't isolated to the Titan. Toyota Tundra has had the same problem for the first few years they came out (I owned a 2000 Tundra until the big gas price hike). My friend's Chevy Silverado also has the same problem, although its only noticeable during highway speeds, and the brakes are also inadequate (crappy and weak in my opinion). My uncle's 2003 F150 also has the same problem, but don't get me started on the cheap interior and body panels that didn't really line up too well. Don't know about Dodge tho. So it seems to be a problem that is inherent in most large pickups, but thats only a small sampling, so who knows.


----------

